# Just swapped a Honda 30hp prop for a Evinrude 48/35 jet



## Blue Dawg (Feb 19, 2017)

Excited. Been wanting to power my Lowes 1652 tin with a jet. Other gentleman needed to go smaller. What's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 19, 2017)

Think you'll be happy with everything except the gas mileage. Are you raising the transom?


----------



## Blue Dawg (Feb 20, 2017)

Whatever it takes. I know it will be thirstier. I just can't go where I want to with a prop motor and can't afford a new engine. These OMC motors are tough and long lasting if taken care of and maintained.


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 20, 2017)

Is it a jon or a V? You are going to need the forward lip of the pump level with the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Blue Dawg (Feb 21, 2017)

Boat is a Lowe 1652. Jon with semi v front with console. Buddy I fish with is a mechanic. We'll set it up


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 21, 2017)

Blue Dawg said:


> Boat is a Lowe 1652. Jon with semi v front with console. Buddy I fish with is a mechanic. We'll set it up


 I ended up replacing my transom with a higher one but you could just as easily put a jackplate on if you need it. I ran it for a while 2 inches too low. Trust me, it wasn't pretty.....


----------



## handyandy (Feb 23, 2017)

If it has the vro automixing just ditch that and premix your oil with the gas 50:1 make sure to use tcw3 oil of some kind if it meets tcw3 certification than it should be fine. Make sure to check the impeller and the clearance and get the transome height set correctly jets are finicky about what they like to be at a little to low causes drag and splash back but little too high causes cavitation.


----------



## Blue Dawg (Feb 25, 2017)

We mounted the motor yesterday. Transom height is perfect. Couldn't be luckier.


----------



## JoeyG (Dec 23, 2017)

I know this is an old post but curious how your boat runs with the 48/35 Jet? I have the same boat but with a 40/30 Jet 4 stroke. I had to run a 4" jackplate to get the height right but I can get 26-27 GPS with just me and about 23-25 with the wife. Boat is HEAVY because of previous owner installed a 3/4" plywood floor with 1/8 aluminum on top. How does yours perform? Tiller?


----------



## Blue Dawg (Mar 26, 2019)

Ran very well. If i had a load it had to work to get on plane. 
Wife convinced me to sell it a buy her a pontoon. Just sold the pontoon (used it once) 
Now looking for an 18’ tin. Hard to find


----------



## overboard (Mar 26, 2019)

Not that hard, and not too far!  

https://allentown.craigslist.org/boa/d/phillipsburg-jet-boat-for-sale/6836999014.html


----------



## Blue Dawg (Mar 26, 2019)

Just to dang expensive. Id buy new first. 15,000 OK


----------

